# Could be interesting



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Well I had exposed EA to OWH, he had me forward him all the copies of calls and texts I had printed out. I asked him to give me warning when he was going to talk to her in case she contacted my H about it. He didn't know I contacted him yet.

Well,,,, he sent me an e-mail today that he is talking to her tonight. Day before Thanksgiving... could be very interesting day. My H won't be home till like 10 tomorrow morning so we will see.... I probably shouldn't be, but am very nervous.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I hope things work out for you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

SHOW TIME!



I'd be nervous too.

However, this is the crap that happens when people decide to think with their genitals and not their brains.

So sorry you are going through this


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes, have found a lot of things from his past that he had never told me , and not good either. Makes it really hard to move past all this. Don't think we are going to make past this anyway, so wasn't too worried about exposing... just worried about how he will react if/when he knows I got of OWH... 

But I can't worry about that too much... 
I need to start worrying about "me".


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Though it's difficult, you are doing the right thing, the thing that's necessary. With my court day being less than three weeks away I am charting waters that I have never known before but do feel good that I am finally doing the necessary thing that needs to be done. Though it may seem sad, doing these necessary steps helps us to be able to let go and to be able to endure the grieving stage of divorce. No one deserves to be cheated on and have their heart broke.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Bartimaus said:


> Though it's difficult, you are doing the right thing, the thing that's necessary. With my court day being less than three weeks away I am charting waters that I have never known before but do feel good that I am finally doing the necessary thing that needs to be done. Though it may seem sad, doing these necessary steps helps us to be able to let go and to be able to endure the grieving stage of divorce. No one deserves to be cheated on and have their heart broke.


Thank you, this helps letting me know that what I'm doing is right. Things have been very stressful lately finding things out now what I should have found out a long time ago.... 

I am thinking of trying to just quietly stay in limbo through the holidays... unless he finds out about me exposing... then I will probably be seeing an attorney soon...


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Gonna be REAL interesting now,,, 

Just found second EA my H was having with an xgf.. he was talking to her before and during the time he was talking to most recent EA.. 
Not sure how long that one been going on... call log online only goes back to Nov, of 2010 so I'm sure since before that.

He's HISTORY!!!!!!
Just trying to decide when to let him know I know about this newest one??


----------



## HusbandInPain (Nov 8, 2011)

Numb in Ohio said:


> Gonna be REAL interesting now,,,
> 
> Just found second EA my H was having with an xgf.. he was talking to her before and during the time he was talking to most recent EA..
> Not sure how long that one been going on... call log online only goes back to Nov, of 2010 so I'm sure since before that.
> ...


I have no idea how you remain so strong. I am deeply envious.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Set you exit plan for him, while you wait for him to come back angry at you for contacting the OWH. Then send him packing along with the fact you know about #2.

Can you reach out and share with #2s husband? Or would telling the two OW about each other work better? For instance send them each others texts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Set you exit plan for him, while you wait for him to come back angry at you for contacting the OWH. Then send him packing along with the fact you know about #2.
> 
> Can you reach out and share with #2s husband? Or would telling the two OW about each other work better? For instance send them each others texts?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Will find out how to contact OWH #2,,, bet me!!!
Just still wondering if there's not a 3rd...??


----------



## Bartimaus (Oct 15, 2011)

Must be the week to find out new evidence in Ohio. I found out Tues.of this week that my WW lied about the men she worked with at the motel. Her story to me was of the guy that was the real owner being the manager,the guy that was the real manager being the maintenance man,and the name of the real maintenance man was never mentioned to me. I never heard her mention the maintenance mans name. Found it out this week. Well,well,wonder how to find out who he is and where he lives? Only have his first name but I am trying to find out more. May go up there this week and ask a few questions. 
Numb in Ohio hang in there girl because it sounds like you may have a serial cheater on your hands like I do. All that you do to expose him will help you get over him easier.
But today lets all be thankful for the good things we have in our lives and Oh-io...lol...be thankful that Urban Myers is coming to town.:smthumbup:


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I sent the xgf a not so nice FB message......

Of course just friend conversation is all he says it is/was?

Told him I will try to get through holidays before he needs to start staying somewhere else,,,,as long as I don't find anything else in meantime. We'll see.

Trying to get through Thanksgiving...been up since 630 yest morning... start shopping at 3.


----------

